# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  البوم ماجد المهندس اذكريني

## دموع الورد

[align=center]تحميل البوم ماجد المهندس اذكريني




info


Size : 93 MB
Quality : 224 kpbs
Year : 2009





01 - Farsa A5era
02 - Nedamah
03 - Mijana
04 - Mwaal Al wtan
05 - Ya Nas
06 - Ma Sadaqt
07 - Hammoudi
08 - kol kalma
09- Ezkerin
10 - Asif Ali Wa9at
11 - Allah Homa Twalk Ya Roo7
12 - Sabah El Kheir
[/align]


MideaFire

http://1tool.biz/188559

MegaUpload

http://1tool.biz/188555

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

مشكورة دموع

بس انا ما بحبه 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمرورك..

----------


## ابو عوده

شكرا دموع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

يسلموو دموع  افضل مغني لدي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

فعلا :SnipeR (62): 

خصوصا موال الوطن ...بجنن

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكرا دموع

...

 :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(15):

----------

